# Eheim substrat and mech rings



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought a eheim 2213 filter yesterday from big ALS and it came with the substrat (porice balls) and mech ( rings) in the filter. I rinsed them then placed them each in a seperate cup with 50% media and 50% r/o water (6.4ph). This mooring I did a ph test and the substrat was at 7.6 while the mech was at 7.0. Did eheim neglect to provide he proper media for raising crs?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I don't think Eheim made media intended specifically for CRS but rather for the general aquarium keeping. Their media works exceptionally well IMO and whether they have made the claim of dropping pH for their media, I'm not aware of but Toronto water is I think you would have to agree a little on the hard side making it harder to lower pH.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey frank I used ro water with ph of 6.4. 
The media brought the ph up to 7.6

Is this normal?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

From what I see on the box PH and KH neutral.

Not sure about the rings.

I have never heard them claim they provide proper media for crs.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey frank I used ro water with ph of 6.4.
> The media brought the ph up to 7.6
> 
> Is this normal?


well I've heard of initially pH fluctuations with many different kinds of media. But my guess is because some media like the rings are made of ceramics which are essentially glazed clay. It would have properties that can alter pH especially if the clay based had carbonates and since it is a media where your tanks water is running through constantly. I wouldn't be surprised for pH to go up. But it can be many factors like some RO water producing machines here in bc to alter pH uses electrolysis which is unstable but basically puts out higher H+ cation than anion which gives a lower pH reading. However if you sit that water out too long in exposed air or bubbling it. It will react with oxygen in the air turning it back to neutral pH. Any further bubbling of the water or agitation can result in higher pH faster.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I actually tested my store bought ro water which has been sitting around for a week now and the ph was 6.4.

The issue I'm having is that the eheim bio balls (substrat) is turning that ro water in a 250ml cup to a ph of 7.6 

Has anyone else experienced this?
I don't mind at all that its not designed for crs but I had hoped atleast the media would be inert and not change my ph


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

The canister media will aerate the water while it travels to the top thus pushing the ph up abit.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Straight RO water isn't buffered, so any pH reading on it doesn't really mean anything. It could be 10, 7, or 2 - doesn't matter. Straight RO should read 7, or close to it, unless you are adding something to it.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay let me ask this then. 

Does any own an eheim filter?

And should I remove the mech (ceramic) rings on a crs tank bc I hear it will push my ph up? Or is it safe to keep both mech and substrat in?

Thanks


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Like chris said if it is pure r/o it will bounce around due to zero kh. You need at least a kh of 1 by adding tap water which can get you a ph of around 7.1-7.2 You then add your chemicals or peat to drop it to your liking. I own 5 eheim's and use all the media I just turn the volume down to avoid high turbulence.


----------

